# A serious consideration if after space saving & 100% flatness



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Bench Dog stuff is great. I have their freestanding router table, and it is solid.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

additional note: I also read of people contacting Bench Dog with no responses after weeks and weeks. I had a installation issue of my own doing. Sunday during the install, I mistakenly grabbed the 3 smallest screws for the insert and broke the head off one of them. The hole was smaller than the screws and the screws I used must of been for router use. So I emailed the general email box at Bench Dog about not having the 3 correct screws for the insert. Later than night, I found the smaller 3 screws in a bag between my rails on my cabinet saw  I put a minor scratch in the aluminum but eh… not biggy. I forgot all about the email to Bench Dog til they called me Monday morning asking how they can fix the problem (which I told them everything is aok). 12 hour reply time … not too shabby.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

> With this ProMax RT, I believe I am locked into the future upgrade of only using BenchDog router lift but that is fine as lots of great reviews on that lift.
> All in all, money greatly spent. Total flatness, space saving, and that cast iron feel.
> 
> - Holbs


I have the same table and went with the Rockler Router Lift, instead of the Bench Dog, and it fit without any issues. So you have at least one other option out there.

Cheers!


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually you have another option. The incra lift that Rockler sells. Imo, far superior to the bench dog lift for the same price. That is if you plan on a big 7518 style motor, the incra is the best that fits your table. Plus, no screws tho break off or lose, for the plastic inserts, only magnets and metal inserts on the incra.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess I was wrong that I was only limited to a Bench Dog router lift. I'll have to investigate this further, thanks guys!


----------



## cajfiddle (Dec 18, 2015)

Dang it! When did it go on sale and why do I always seem to miss these things? I've been wanting one of these for a while and just can't justify spending full price when every 6 months they seem to go on sale.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one of these puppies on my SawStop, happy with it albeit my usage has been limited thus far.

That said, a point of correction. There is no problem at all mounting this to a left tilt tablesaw. Just mount it on the right side instead of the left, easy peazee. You can mount it directly to the saw, or to most extension wings. My setup is, from Left to Right: SawStop Slider, SawStop, Extension Wing, Extension Wing, Benchdog ProMax RT. Yes, that's a lot of cast iron to level.


----------

